# The Marine Corps’ Ban On Hands In Pockets Centers Around The Possible Misuse Of A Semicolon



## pardus (Apr 23, 2017)

Now, I'm sure sure no one is surprised that the crayon eaters can't fully fathom the English language outside of Kill, Pussy and Rah.

This is interesting, who is going to be the first Jarhead to use this in his defense when up in front of his CO!?
The funny thing about this post is that the only Marine on this board who knows what a semicolon is, is @Teufel !

The Marine Corps’ Ban On Hands In Pockets Centers Around The Possible Misuse Of A Semicolon


----------



## Teufel (Apr 23, 2017)

A semi colon is what you get after eating a taco ten pack at Taco Bell. 

The grooming standards also don't require you to get your hair cut every week but good luck on Monday if you get caught with your hands in your pocket without a fresh haircut.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 23, 2017)

I've always thought we bother ourselves way too much with trivial things...like hands in our pockets.

Now...we need to get back to war fighting!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 23, 2017)

Hands in pockets looks shit for anyone in a uniform IMO. I'm guilty of it, I'm sure everyone is at some point. It's a natural thing to do. But it does look shit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 24, 2017)

Preach it Chesty!


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, the curse of the second amendment.  It's all about the punctuation.

I never did it in garrison, but in the field?  Hells yeah.


----------

